# Things are looking up



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I finally got off my lazy bum and did something constructive today. 
I went to the local newspaper and designed an ad.
Its about 2×3 with a color picture and words which runs for 12 weeks for 67.00 total. 
The paper has 3500 local readers and I will be displayed on the second page.

The woman that owns the paper just hired a writer from the KC Star and she is doing a special on me for the Summer Fun issue this next week!

They suggested that I get a spot at a local flea market to display the chairs rather than have people come to my home to view them.

So tomorrow I will make a beautiful chair, (which usually takes me about 4 days to complete, mostly the finishing that takes that long), and take it up to the flea market.

The spot in the flea market will cost 55 a month.

So for a little over $100, I'm in business.

Check out my developing FB page. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Custom-Furniture-Design/321846824550154?notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite

Please share this on your FB page, I need to get at least 30 likes so I can customize.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

good luck Russell


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

two beautiful models and two beautiful chairs dont see where you could go wrong good luck Russell


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck Russ, you shouldn't need it, like I said before those chairs ae great.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will work on one made of wrc tomorrow. I emailed Charles Neil to make sure that I could use his name and product, (pre color conditioner) in my documentation about how the chairs are made.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Just swept up all my curls and getting ready to build another chair. I found that I have plenty of cedar in stock to do it. It'll be nice to put the hand planes away for a while. 
I got my Bailey No5 and 6 along with a Sargent 14" today from Ebay. 
I'd take a pic but I'm plumb tuckered out.


----------

